# Shiny Sulcata



## steven (Feb 20, 2012)

My shining star! 7mo Sulcata


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 20, 2012)

He look great!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 20, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep. Definitely shiny.


----------



## ascott (Feb 20, 2012)

So pretty  oh, and shiny too.....


----------



## Jacob (Feb 20, 2012)

good looking


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 20, 2012)

what makes them shine


----------



## RianSeeking (Feb 20, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## luke (Feb 20, 2012)

very glossy, how much does he weigh?


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 21, 2012)

Sucha beauty~ he's so cute eating that mazuri!


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## baron101 (Feb 21, 2012)

im guessing he likes mazuri


----------



## steven (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He loves mazuri! And he is shiny because I polish him with olive oil every month or so. This was just after I polished. And the flash is a beast making it bright


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 21, 2012)

Shiny! What a cutie


----------



## tygoh (Feb 21, 2012)

Look alike polish or waxing on the shell. Very good looking.!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 22, 2012)

He is such a cutie. I love the picture with him holding his food.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2012)

He looks nice and healthy, very smooth. You've done a good job...


----------



## steven (Feb 22, 2012)

luke said:


> very glossy, how much does he weigh?



He weighs 190g. They grow up so fast *tear*



maggie3fan said:


> He looks nice and healthy, very smooth. You've done a good job...



Thanks to TFO and everyone on here!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 22, 2012)

What an adorable little tort. I wish I could have a sully but i don't have any room for one. But yours is absolutely precious.


----------



## wellington (Feb 22, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> He is such a cutie. I love the picture with him holding his food.




DITTO, Like a cat will grab a toy


----------

